# Some Questions about Pregnyl Shot



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Im on my second cycle of injections without IUI and just been for my second scan.  I have one follicle of 18mm and my endometrium is 10mm so all is going well.

Ive been told to administer my last Menopur jab tonight then give myself the pregnyl tomorrow and try over the weekend.  I just have a few question I wonder if anyone can help me with:

1) What are the chances of me O'ing before giving myself the Pregnyl Jab?
2) If I did O early, will the pregnyl to me any harm?
3) Any tips for giving the pregnyl?  Does it hurt?  Is it best to administer straight from the fridge or leave it out for a bit?

Last month I O'd naturally between scans so we missed our chance so this is really the first cycle where everything has been spot on.  Any advice you can give much appreciated.

Thanks

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Witchie

Everything sounds spot on hun  so GOOD LUCK    

The chances of ovulation before the pregnyl jab are about 2% so there is a slim worry, but think positive and visualise yourself in the 98% category.  

The pregnyl won't hurt you if you do ovulate early as it's pretty much the same chemical as your own body produces to induce ovulation.  It would be unlikely that having too much of this chemical would cause you damage....

The pregnyl injection can sting a little more than the others, but nothing to worry about.  Its good to grab a different fleshy spot to those points you've been using previously for the menopur etc and maybe numb it with some ice first.

Hope you get your much deserved BFP!!

All the very best!
Holly C xx


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Witchie,

Pregnyl does sting a little but that's it.  I just take it out of the fridge and go straight for it.  
I think I ov'd early last month but we couldn't tell, it was a BFN so that may have been why.

Good luck.


----------

